# Mike's Outdoors - Very Pleasant Experience



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Called Mike's Tuesday looking for a Shield, they said they were presently out. I said, Thank you and was about to hang up. The gentleman said wait, and asked If I would like to leave my name and number and they would call me when one came in. I said, sure. Well, Wednesday they called me and said they had a Shield in and asked if I would like for them to hold it for me. I told them sure, and I would be there later in the day to pick it up. They were and always have been extremely nice every time I have been in there. I surely appreciate what they did as other places would not have offered to call me. They didn't know me from Adam. I didn't ask them, they ask me.
Very rare. Thanks guys at Mike's Outdoor. I will definately be back soon.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you happen to notice if they had any XDS's still in stock?


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Mike's did not have XDS yesterday but are expecting some


----------



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

+1 for Mike's, always very helpful.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Yeah i bought a glock 23 last week from there pretty nice folks


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

i brouse there all the time!


----------



## Austin01WS6 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mikes it a great place to do business. I have gone there for years now and hope to do business with them for years to come. Just sucks Tom is retiring.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I like talking with Tom,and they are good to try and get hard to get ammo.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Heck I'm going to Scott's in Jay tomorrow to pick up a Baretta 12 gauge shotgun I won on a charity raffle this past weekend. May have to pick up a new pistol to carry when I get there!


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mike's has always treated me right. :thumbsup:


----------



## libbey (Dec 7, 2008)

*Great Service*

Just put a AK47 on layaway, what a pleasure doing business with Mike's


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

If the gun shops around here weren't as nice to me, it would probably save me a good bit of money. +1 for Mikes, the manager Stan is a good guy.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Austin01WS6 said:


> Mikes it a great place to do business. I have gone there for years now and hope to do business with them for years to come. Just sucks Tom is retiring.


Don't suck for Tom. He's happy as a clown. Enjoy it Tom. You've earned it.
Thanks for all the good help over the years. :thumbup:


----------



## Pfatdaddy (Aug 5, 2010)

Tom is surely gonna be missed. But Stan and the guys are all good people to deal with. I have bought many of my Browning collection from them. Lol. Mainly Tom lol


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, I just had the same good experience at Wal-Mart and Winn Dixie. It's amazing, employees treating you good when you are spending money.

If you have not notice, two separate threads going on about how great Mike's is.

One on Hunting and the other here on firearms.

I have nothing good or bad to say about Mikes, just that any place should treat you decent if you are there to spend money, unless you are a @ss to them first.


----------

